# طلب قوة من الله في الأزمات



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2009)

*أبى السماوي ..

اعطني قوة لارفض أي هم ، أي حزن ، أي خوف ، أي توتر يضعه العدو على حياتي ،

اعطني قوة لأنتفض من أي استسلام للواقع ، 


اصنع عبوراً في حياتي من الاستسلام للظروف إلى تغيير في الواقع. 

اصنع عبوراً في نفسيتي ومشاعري وشخصيتي، 


غير كل ترحيب واستقبال للحزن والهم في حياتي إلي رفض وعدم قبول ،

اعطني أن اقبل وارحب فقط بكلمتك القادرة أن تخلص نفسي (يع 1: 21). 

اعبر بي كل أردن ممتلئ بالمياه إلي جميع شطوطه (يش 3: 15)،

يا من تجعل في البحر طريقاً وفي المياه القوية مسلكاً (أش 43: 16).

اعطني إيماناً يري ما لا يري يقويني في الضعف ويشددني في الحرب (عب 11: 34). 

وينقل كل جبال عالية في حياتي محولاً إياها إلى أراضى سهله مستوية ،

واعبر بي من جبال النوح إلى دهن الفرح ، ومن الروح اليائسة إلي رداء التسبيح (أش 61 : 3). 

اعطني أن استهين بالصعاب وأقول من أنت أيها الجبل العظيم أمام الهي تصير سهلا (زك 4: 7). 


اعطني قوة لأنسي كل ما هو وراء وامتد معك إلي قدام (في 3: 13) .*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووعه يا هابى 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي هابي علىالصلاة الأكثر من رائعة ...وعجبتني كثير  ..يارب أعطني قوة لأنسى كل ماهو وراء ..وأمتد معك الى قدام....آمين


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 أبريل 2009)

امين
محبة الرب ترعاك
شكرا لك​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

امين 
شكرا هابى حبيبتى 
ربنا يبعد عننا كل حزن ردى ووجع قلب
شكرا على الصلاة الحلوة ربنا يبارك ايامك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أبريل 2009)

*اللة عليكي يا هابي 
روووعة بجد الصلاة دي

بتقولي الكلام اللي عاوزة اقولة

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*الله *
*رائعة بجد يا امى العزيزة*
*ميرسى اكتير *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووووووعه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ميرسي هابي علىالصلاة الأكثر من رائعة ...وعجبتني كثير  ..يارب أعطني قوة لأنسى كل ماهو وراء ..وأمتد معك الى قدام....آمين


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> محبة الرب ترعاك
> شكرا لك​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> شكرا هابى حبيبتى
> ربنا يبعد عننا كل حزن ردى ووجع قلب
> شكرا على الصلاة الحلوة ربنا يبارك ايامك​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة عليكي يا هابي
> روووعة بجد الصلاة دي
> 
> بتقولي الكلام اللي عاوزة اقولة
> ...


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الله *
> *رائعة بجد يا امى العزيزة*
> *ميرسى اكتير *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

